# Audax UK won this



## Ian H (16 Jan 2012)

"Club etranger ayant le plus d'arrivants" in Paris-Brest-Paris.
I had to lug it all the way home from Paris.
Well done all those who rode.


----------



## YahudaMoon (16 Jan 2012)

Hi Ian
Yeah well done everyone. I think I read every blog from the U.K. on last years PBP.
Out of interest where is the trophy going to live ?


----------



## derrick (16 Jan 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## Ian H (16 Jan 2012)

Anywhere except here. Actually, it will be put to good use as a trophy for one of AUK's awards. We just have to decide which.


----------



## yello (17 Jan 2012)

Ian H said:


> Actually, it will be put to good use as a trophy for one of AUK's awards.


 
If I understand that correctly, I'd check with ACP or whoever first (if you've not done so already) that this is acceptable to them. I'd hate for you to upset them and, in my experience, French organisations are pretty laid back so long as you ask first and keep them in the picture. Actually, pretty much like anyone really!

Btw, I rode but I was officially French.... so I can't take any small credit


----------



## zigzag (17 Jan 2012)

nice one, can i have a piece of that


----------



## Nuncio (17 Jan 2012)

I'm happy for you to have the 50 pence 'piece' on the right as long as I can have the slightly larger thing on the left, though I suspect some spoil-sport is going to come along and say it's not up to us.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (17 Jan 2012)

Absolutely brilliant, well done the AUK's


----------



## Ian H (17 Jan 2012)

yello said:


> If I understand that correctly, I'd check with ACP or whoever first (if you've not done so already) that this is acceptable to them...


 
We've won a few trophies over the years. They're always named for either the donor or the award and then allocated to a particular UK award. Obviously they don't go outside the membership (in fact nowadays they don't go anywhere - the recipient is photographed with the trophy, which is then snatched back and replaced with a smaller trinket to keep).


----------



## DooBlood (18 Jan 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Baggy (18 Jan 2012)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Garz (19 Jan 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Ian H (19 Jan 2012)

Audax UK has also supplied the new vice-President, in the person of Keith Benton, of Les Randonneurs Mondiaux, the body which regulates randonnees of 1200km and over (except PBP). In the normal course of events he will become President in four years time.


----------

